# Cleo's Diary.



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So I've decided to make a diary. But the thing is, this isn't for ALL my bettas, this is for CLEO ONLY. You see, Cleo was my first rescue. She looked as if she had a BAD case of tail-bitting. She had a couple parasites, which came off. As I put her into her 10 gallon tank before Rose, she ALMOST fell out of her net. Then things got bad. Rose picked on her. I took her out, put her into her own tank, and put her back with Rose 6 days later. I put her back in and there was aggression. And I mean a lot. I went to bed. I woke up the next morning and all was fine. At least I thought so. When I came home from school, things had gotten out of hand. We tried dividers, which didn't work. Rose always got back in with Cleo. I took Cleo out. She has about 7 different sores. Her lips got messed up but are a bit better. Her tail is pretty bad to. I'm treating my love with AQ and Marcyn 2.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

How awful, i hope it all gets better! wish you luck.


----------

